# Mozart Requiem - Josef Krips



## Rasa

Hey TC,

My godfather remembered an old recording of the requiem, by Josef Krips with the Wiener hofkapelle

Original LP cover:









http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Requiem-K626-Josef-Krips/dp/B000R7FDHG






He was particularly impressed by the trombone solo in the Tuba Mirum. On the imslp score is marked as trombone, then bassoon (strange).

Does anyone have any information on this instrument (normal trombone,historical ancestor...) and it's player?


----------



## CageFan

I need some training in appreciating his Requiem(or any other composer's requiem) here. Even though having the CDs for years I still can't finish listening the whole thing. My ears are still not tamed enough, still incline to sweet melodies. Maybe should give another try this time.


----------



## Delicious Manager

As you probably know, the trombone was already an old instrument by Mozart's time (through its ancestor, the sackbut) and it was not uncommon for a trombone or trombone section to be found opera and sacred music orchestral scores in the Classical (and even in the Baroque) period. 

Given that Mozart died before much of the Requiem was composed (and before almost ANY of it was orchestrated), there has been some argument as to whether the tenor trombone solo was intended by Mozart or not. However, it seems clear that this solo was one of the fragments of the Requiem Mozart wrote a good deal of and it seems this is exactly what he intended.

The bassoon marking in the old score on IMSLP must simply be the result of an old, corrupt edition (this piece has been tinkered-with by MANY hands since 1792). The other scores on IMSLP don't make this erroneous separation.

The tenor trombone has changed less than almost any other instrument over the last 250 years or so, with only its bore increasing and the bell flare enlarged. Therefore, there is not much to say about the instrument Mozart would have been writing for, as it would have been so similar to modern examples.


----------



## CageFan

Thank you so much Delicious Manager. Your explaination helps to understand more in details of this composition and somewhat justifies the guilty feeling for not being able to finish listening it. I shall give another try this week.


----------

